# Thats one way to do it !



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Ahahhaha !
This is a hoot !
This old boy was having septic problems and figured out a solution. :no:

Its a little long but the end is worth the wait.:laughing::laughing:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzabmVIU6EQ


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

That ole' boy knows how to spin a yarn all right! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

:cowboy:

Only in Texas...

:lol:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Now that's funny right thare...I don't care who you are!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Roflmao


----------

